# Halo install



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

Can i cut these off? Because last time i installed them i had to remove the brackets that are welded on the chassis.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

That's what you are supposed to do. If you remove those brackets how do you expect to get them connected?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

You can cut them off or cut off the pieces on your car which interfere.

Seth


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u can cut those off, it would be better than cutting the car.......in the back it has 2 screws that screw onto the car parallel to the fender.....on the side, they have 2 screws that are vertical, they wont fall off


----------



## OneViaVision (Apr 2, 2003)

I did this intstal on my 98 200sx.. there are 2 pieces of metal that hold the 98 style grill on... you can bend them back and forth and they will break off... then the projector's will fit right in... and the 97 or less style grills fit into the mounts on the projector's... sure it's true you can't reverse it like this.. but once you have projector's why would u want to go back to stock ? Also to instal the crystal clear corners I had to trim the part above on the projectors.. so the clear corners would fit, u also need to trim the corrisponding piece on the clear corners.. trim them both unitl flush

Exe. 
___-----___ <------ normal
_________ <------ how it needs to be

this link helps...
http://nissanperformancemag.com/february02/projectors.shtml

also start looking for a 9003 conector









because it's a bitch to get the wiring right without one... i did without.. and blew many fuses to get the right combination... but works great now...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, thats another thing, dont use the harness that comes with the halos, use the factory harness


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

okay, i cut off the brackets from the lights and now i still cannot install the lights because of the stock grille brackets get in the way. If they made the halo lights correct in the first place we would not have to cut off or break shit to get them to fit. I guess i have to wait until the morning time to start cutting shit. Thanx everyone.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, a dremel will do the trick


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

lol i'm A.J. as well. i was going to say something eairler but was too lazy. Thanks AJ lol


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

bickmade said:


> *lol i'm A.J. as well. i was going to say something eairler but was too lazy. Thanks AJ lol *



lol aka the illest rice


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

the write up on the 200sx project car on nissan performance mag is the goo done to follow.
I myself cut those backets off my car and the halos fit in their place. I dont know how you would mount them on that side if you didnt have those brackets.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Just to throw my two cents in here. After having SEVERAL issues witht the first set of halos, I sold them to Seth. The harness they use kinda sucks....KINDA.

I've heard some people swear something fierce at them(me) and some people praise them(not to many). 

After buying my 2nd pair of lights, I actually direct wired them to the stock wires. Works like a F'n charm! No issues with them.

If I get my lazy ass up.....someday I'll tell yall which wires go where.


----------



## OneViaVision (Apr 2, 2003)

lol yeah i wired mine the same way.. it was a bitch to figure out which wires went where.. but after a little trial and error.. and a few fuses later.. i figured it out.. and works bueatifuly...


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

wiring was the easy part, its getting them to fit right is the trick. so i guess the only way to install the lights are to remove the brackets, but I still think that is ghey.


----------



## se-r1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Let me know which wire on the halo headlight goes to the stock harness. Thanks

Justin


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Tomorrow im going to install my halo..the wiring harness i got does not plus in..Could some1 tell me how to wire them? I have a idea but any advice is welcome.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

cut off the plugs, and connect them to stock harness, the easiest way.
When i had my halos, i did that because i dodnt' wanna bother with the relays and fuses (those fuses and relays .. are there so that when you turn your high beams on, all 4 lights will light up).


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Tomorrow im going to install my halo..the wiring harness i got does not plus in..Could some1 tell me how to wire them? I have a idea but any advice is welcome.


This is the way i ended up doing it, without using the harness that came with the halo's(well i used pieces from it, read on)...its the easiest and most practical way IMO... ok well first cut the 2 plugs that come with the halo harness off(the ones that connect to the headlights; white, blue and black wires)(also make sure you cut the ones on the harness not the ones coming from the headlights)... and make sure to leave about 2" of wire left so wiring will be more comfortable... ok next cut off the 2 stock plugs on the stock harness(make sure to make the cuts close to the plug, leaving as much wiring as possible)... next take the 2 plugs you cut from the halo's harness, and connect its white blue and black wires with the corresponding wires on the stock harness(black is ground, blue is high beam, white is low beam, if i am wrong please correct me)... do this for both lights... then simply connect your 2 new 9003 plugs (the ones taken from the halo harness), and connect them to the plugs on the head lights... and you're done...and if you want you can wrap it in electrical tape just for precaution... took me ~10 min to wire, 3 of those minutes were figuring out which wire was high beam and which was low.. but just try this out, and if the wrong beams come on... its simple just to switch the blue and white around... and the good thing is, i didnt blow one fuse with my trial and error... maybe i am lucky, or maybe the way i did it was failproof.. either way it worked out very nicely.... :thumbup: hope this helps someone...


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Sorry the be the bearer of bad news but there are like 1000 posts about this already...


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

jeff9nissan said:


> Sorry the be the bearer of bad news but there are like 1000 posts about this already...


i didnt make a new post, i SEARCHED


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

jeff9nissan said:


> Sorry the be the bearer of bad news but there are like 1000 posts about this already...


actually this post was from August 2003... it was resurected... so technically its not a repost... :fluffy:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> actually this post was from August 2003... it was resurected... so technically its not a repost... :fluffy:


he just wanted to try and b a smart a$$


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

No, not really. Maybe its not a new post. But all of the info CAN be found in seth's post on it.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

true ^^^


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I installed the driver-side headlight over last weekend. Along with many problems which I will not get into. And I was wondering if anyone knew which is the high beam and which is regular light?looking at the driver side, which is which?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

anyone


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

Inner are high beams, if that's what you mean.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

PacificBlue_200sx said:


> Inner are high beams, if that's what you mean.


whops, I guess I hooked it up wrong. Anyways the highbeam has a better lighting and its not that bright. The reg. beam is on the floor and cant see shi%


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> whops, I guess I hooked it up wrong. Anyways the highbeam has a better lighting and its not that bright. The reg. beam is on the floor and cant see shi%


Did you try adjusting them yet?

That's the problem with Halos- their illumination radius/range sucks- though for some odd reason I currently have this bright beam coming out near my corners.  There isn't much you can really do about that except ajust the reg. beam so they are kinda pointing up. Or drive with the 'highs' on except when other cars are present 

I, also, hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the way I figure it, eventually you're going to get tired of them and will look for a better light source. That's the point where I'm at. They look hot, but the design is unfortunately flawed.
I've considered putting my stocks back in, but don't feel like unbalancing that stealth look up front.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Neva2wicked said:


> Did you try adjusting them yet?
> 
> That's the problem with Halos- their illumination radius/range sucks- though for some odd reason I currently have this bright beam coming out near my corners.  There isn't much you can really do about that except ajust the reg. beam so they are kinda pointing up. Or drive with the 'highs' on except when other cars are present
> 
> ...


I just dont kno..fucking sick of the car


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> I just dont kno..fucking sick of the car


Hey man, don't let the frustration get to ya- its all part of modding, unless your a 'god' when it comes to car knowledge. Are you still having trouble with the lights? Or is it something else?

Hit me up on AIM sometime. i'd be willing to walk you through it.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> I just dont kno..fucking sick of the car


 told ya that Halos suck a$$


----------

